# General > Gardening >  Petrol lawnmower wanted running or not

## dozy

Petrol lawnmower running or not . Thanks

----------


## celtchicky

I've one you can have for £50

----------


## gardeninginagale

Try poppet here on 'e org. Her other half works with mowers and garden machinery, and there is none better in 'e county wi' garden machines.

----------


## steeko

I have a non runner, you're welcome to it if you like.

----------


## poppett

Thank you for the recommendation Gardeninginagale.

We have a selection of mowers for sale, self propelled, push and non runners.

----------


## dozy

> Petrol lawnmower running or not . Thanks


Still looking plus anyone got a old RV 40 engine for spares .thanks

----------


## dozy

> Still looking plus anyone got a old RV 40 engine for spares .thanks


Looking for any mower any make for spares

----------


## dozy

> Petrol lawnmower running or not . Thanks


Also chainsaws,strimmers and anytype of garden equipment .

----------

